# 1/5 Destin Offshore and Inshore



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had one of my old Army buddy's come through this weekend and we got a little bit of a weather window to fish. The two of us plus my brother in-law decided to brave the 50% chance of rain. Judging by the sketchy forecast I decided to be prepared for inshore and offshore and fish for what mother nature let us fish for. Hit the pass about 8 and nosed out into the gulf. It was pretty rough but mainly just windy. We hit a couple close spots, put a couple sea bass in the cooler and a couple AJ baits in the live well. I decided to take it back inshore for a few hours and see if the breeze would die off. Hit the bridge and picked up 10 or so sheepshead and a couple reds, one slot one way over. A little after lunch I figured we would give the gulf another shot. The wind had died and it was much nicer, easy ride out into 1-2's. Hit some spots and my buddy had never caught AJ's before so I introduced him to jigging. After about 5-6 barely short fish he had enough so we cruised around to find some new spots. Found a couple good marks with the last one slap full of red snapper. We must have caught 20-25 snapper just on the last spot, to bad they are so rare. Called it a day around 3 and headed back on a slick Gulf. Really ready for winter to go away!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing & putting you bud on some new pelagics.
Hooah!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a good day man. Wish I could have gone.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, sounds like a great day to me.

Kevin


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like a fun day. I let the weather scare me off. Wish I had gone now. I have not been in over a week, I'm dieing to go stretch some string.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Man, reading this is like salt in a wound! Like Capt. Delynn we let the weather forecast keep us at home. Dying to get out and catch something but my buddy and I have both been sick and are just getting over the crud so probably better to stay in anyway. Good job on the convicts!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

It was nasty out there in the morning but after lunch the wind pretty much stopped. We had one little squall get us wet but other than that not bad at all. The bottom bite was on fire yesterday.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, I am past ready to wet a line too.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Good on job on the day! Catching fish always makes the crappy weather worth it. BTW those pics look like your running in a Cape Horn, if it is how's it set up and what do you like/don't like about it? I'm looking at upgrading to a 24 OS hopefully late this year or early next and love to hear from people who actually own em and run em regularly.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

SoCal619 said:


> Good on job on the day! Catching fish always makes the crappy weather worth it. BTW those pics look like your running in a Cape Horn, if it is how's it set up and what do you like/don't like about it? I'm looking at upgrading to a 24 OS hopefully late this year or early next and love to hear from people who actually own em and run em regularly.


I am running a Cape 24OS, it's a beast and the layout is great. Not a thing bad to say about it.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

What kind of numbers do you get with your set up, single or twin motors? (I don't mean to inadvertently hijack the thread so I won't ask anymore questions about your boat it's just that I'm jealous cuz I've been hurtin to get my hands on a CH 24OS)


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

It's got twin Yamaha F150's. I can run at 28 knots and burn about 14-15 gph. Very efficient.


----------

